# Photo of phrag. kovachii 'Trinity' FCC/RHS



## monocotman (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

A heads up for those who don't go to this site too regularly.
The RHS have update their web site to include the award for kovachii 'Trinity' FCC/RHS.
Use the link below.
You need to click on the 2011 reviews and then go to the December issue.
Below the list of articles are three sample articles you can download. One is the awards file. Trinity is on the last page.
Interestingly the awards are available for download in every issue.
There are two photos of Trinity - one of the flower and one of the painting of the flower to show the true colours more clearly.
No full plant shots though - that would have been good.

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Publications/Journals/The-Orchid-Review

Th March 2012 issue has a photo of an awarded kovachii cross La Vingtaine ( kov.x MDC).
The June 2011 issue has a visit to the Eric Young Orchid foundation as a download. In one photo you cannot see any foliage for flowers.
Lots of goodies to look at!

Regards,

David


----------



## newbud (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Good stuff. Right above the PK was a cross of PK and P. richteri called Phragmipedium Peruflora’s Angel ‘Gaytarn’ which seems to be dominated by richteri. Not very much PK shows up in it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link. This is a a great resource.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks David.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the links. Interesting that the photos and the painting seem lighter than any Pk I've seen in person. 



newbud said:


> Right above the PK was a cross of PK and P. richteri called Phragmipedium Peruflora’s Angel ‘Gaytarn’ which seems to be dominated by richteri. Not very much PK shows up in it.


 Actually, that's what they've all looked like. It certainly is very different from a richteri!


----------

